# wart destruction



## smaher82 (Oct 7, 2010)

7 genital warts identified in the perineum and anal area, one large one at 12 oclock position and a smaller ones on the perineum and inner aspect of the thigh, vagina: 

How would i code this?

Please help


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 7, 2010)

How about 56501 and 078.11?


----------



## preserene (Oct 7, 2010)

would it be wrong to give 56515 extensive because it involves other aeras too perineum and  vagina?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 8, 2010)

56515 would be appropriate according to the OB/GYN coding companion:  "use 56501 to report single,simple lesion destruction, or 56515 to report multiple or complicated destruction of extensive vulvar lesions."

Why can't CPT just include that statement??


----------



## preserene (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes you are right. When said simple there should have been a 'complicated'.
Extensive is an elaborate term we are not sure whether to code it for multiples or not.
Thank you very much


----------

